# Epargner la batterie



## Gemcela (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai offert un I Pad à mon épouse ce qui me laisse beaucoup de temps pour m'occuper de mon I Mag.
Question qu'elle me pose assez régulièrement
"Afin d'épargner la batterie est t'il intéressant de garder l'Ipad connecté sur le secteur et de l'utiliser ainsi branché quand c'est possible? "

Sincèrement je n'ai pas de réponse.... alors pour m'aider merci de vos commentaires  ;-)

Gem.


----------



## Dramis (27 Avril 2012)

Non, utilises le un peu n'importe comment, ça n'influencera pas la durée de vie de la batterie.


----------



## nikomimi (28 Avril 2012)

Même conseil, te prends pas la tête avec la batterie, toute façon elle ne baissera pas sa durée avant 2 ans, donc d'ici là tu auras eu le temps de le revendre ou même de le casser. 

Par contre je sais pas si je suis le seul, mais moi je peut pas l'utiliser quand il est sur secteur, j'ai des fourmis dans la main sinon.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Par contre je sais pas si je suis le seul, mais moi je peut pas l'utiliser quand il est sur secteur, j'ai des fourmis dans la main sinon.



Tu as une prise de terre ?


----------



## nikomimi (29 Avril 2012)

Aucune idée j'suis dans un appart donc j'pense pas que j'puisse vérifier, et je sais même pas comment vérifier.


----------

